# Inside-out Ornament



## alamocdc (Dec 6, 2012)

I actually started this one and its twin five years ago. I used two butternut and two walnut pen blanks and intended to part the turning in the middle and finish each ornament. I had a catch and lost one of the twins two weeks ago. I messed up on the inside of both so I put them in my v-block for drilling cylinders and used a Forstner bit to make the openings a more appropriate size. The finial and icicle are red oak. The main body of the ornament is about an inch and a half wide. Finished with Deft spray.


----------



## 76winger (Dec 6, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of work and sweat went into it. It looks great!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks damn nice to me Billy.
Well done.

Bob.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 7, 2012)

Have always wondered.....do you need to do anything special on the 'icicle' piece to keep it from breaking, or is it as 'tender' as it looks?


I can see that being on a Christmas tree for generations!!!







Scott (long time in coming) B


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 7, 2012)

That's great, nice save!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks to all for the kind remarks!



SDB777 said:


> Have always wondered.....do you need to do anything special on the 'icicle' piece to keep it from breaking, or is it as 'tender' as it looks?
> 
> Scott (long time in coming) B


 
I was always worried about that too, Scott. But if you use sharp tools and go slow with light cuts it is actually pretty easy (with a straight grained wood, anyway). I actually leave it between centers through the sanding/sealing phase. Then I part of the thin end of the icicle and sand and seal it before parting off the tenon. Oh, I do support the back of the icicle with my fingers while I'm cutting. Kinda like a slidable steady rest. I keep the thumb of that support hand on the front of the tool rest. I'm not sure that makes sense, but that's what I do. It means one handing the skew, but with practice it isn't terribly difficult.

Now some will break or split despite your best efforts. You just never know what is inside the wood until you get there. I actually feared the Red Oak not being strong enough that small, but it was suprisingly resilient. Tighter grained woods like Maple and Cherry are definitely better for small things like that. The icicle on this one is just under 3/32" at the thinnest.


----------



## Mike D (Dec 7, 2012)

Very cool looking ornament. A great way to use up scrap materials.


----------



## OOPS (Dec 7, 2012)

That's a beautiful ornament.  I was wondering how it was done.  Forstner bit, eh?  I feel as though I learned a tip from one of the masters.  Superb craftmanship.  

Thanks for posting and telling us how it was done.


----------



## Talfalfa33 (Dec 7, 2012)

Great job and save. So, if the finial portion is 3/32 at the thinest, how tall is it? The one I posted just after yours is close to 9 inches tall and 1 3/4 at the widest. But someday I'll get to where you are with the small turnings.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks great, also looks like the pucker factor while turning is quite high.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 8, 2012)

Talfalfa33 said:


> Great job and save. So, if the finial portion is 3/32 at the thinest, how tall is it? The one I posted just after yours is close to 9 inches tall and 1 3/4 at the widest. But someday I'll get to where you are with the small turnings.


 
It's actually the icicle that is the thinnest, Timothy. It is 7" tall not counting the eye.



Displaced Canadian said:


> Looks great, also looks like the pucker factor while turning is quite high.


 
Christopher, you have no idea! Especially after its twin blew up.


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 8, 2012)

Great job.  I've done a few of those.  Lots of work but they do look nice when they are done.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 8, 2012)

Really nice.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 8, 2012)

That's the kind of family heirloom your grandchildren will be telling their kids about someday! Very nice!


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Dec 8, 2012)

I have wanted to try some really thin ornament finials.My worry is how to safely pack it up for off season.I quess lots of tissue.Your's looks real good.Lots of pucker facter,but loots of fun too.Thanks for posting.


----------



## toyotaman (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice ornament.


----------



## wizard (Dec 8, 2012)

Billy, That is absolutely beautiful !!!!


----------



## Sully (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice work. After I saw this the other day I went on youtube and watched alot of videos to see how it's done. I REALLY appreciate your work. It's another project to add to my list of things to try. Thanks for showing.

Sully


----------



## Tom T (Dec 10, 2012)

Very, very fine.  It is beautiful.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fishinbo (Dec 11, 2012)

Neat!  Craftily made.   




________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

